# Übungen für den Stift



## kolbendosierer (16 März 2011)

Hi an alle,

hat jemand evtl. ein paar SPS-Übungen (.pdf) für unseren Lehrling.

Die die ich hatte sind soweit schon gelöst.

Tausche auch gerne.



Danke 

Robert


PS: GGibt ja genug hier die mit ihren Hausaufgaben nicht weiterkommen :-D


----------



## Kai (16 März 2011)

Hast Du schon das Programmbeispiel für die Ablaufsteuerung für eine Waschanlage?

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=18168

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=121127&postcount=15

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=121128&postcount=16

Gruß Kai


----------



## Tommi (16 März 2011)

Hier eine von neulich,
die Aufgabenstellung ist auf Blatt 1

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=318951&postcount=15

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Markus (16 März 2011)

http://www.hillebrand-elektrotechnik.de/html/SPS/Ubungen_SPS/ubungen_sps.html


----------



## Sockenralf (16 März 2011)

Hallo,

ich hätte da noch was Schickes mit Waggons beladen *ROFL*



MfG


----------



## kolbendosierer (16 März 2011)

@ alle.

Ihr seit so gut zu mir 



Danke.


----------



## bike (16 März 2011)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hätte da noch was Schickes mit Waggons beladen *ROFL*
> 
> ...



und für dieses Projekt haben wir hier einen freundlichen und kompetenten Betreuer, der scheinbar eine unendliche Geduld hat.


bike


----------



## thomass5 (17 März 2011)

@kolbendosierer: was macht ihr so in eurer Firma? Ein Prüfstand für eingesetzte Komponenten kommt bestimmt gut an(bei uns jedenfalls), und hat einen direkten Bezug. 

Thomas


----------



## kolbendosierer (17 März 2011)

Moin Thomas,

die Ausbildung übernimmt eigentlich mein Chef. Den möchte ich im Bereich SPS unterstützen.

Wir kämpfen seit Jahren schön um eine richtige Lehrwerkstadt/Arbeitsplatz.

Da wir das eben nicht alles auf einmal bekommen. Müssen wir den Arbeitsplatz eben nach und nach aufbauen. Im Moment sitzt unser Stift entweder in der großen Werkstatt (sind auch Schlosser mit drin , nicht unbedingt ruhig) oder beim mir im Büro.


Robert


----------



## Dr.M (17 März 2011)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hätte da noch was Schickes mit Waggons beladen *ROFL*
> MfG



Würde mich mal interessieren, wie lange dein Azubi dafür braucht. Ist wahrscheinlich sogar schneller...


----------



## Zefix (18 März 2011)

Paar kleine Sachen :
in Klammern (Lösung)

Bit Setzten Rücksetzten über einen Hardware Taster. (Flanke oder Entprellung)

INT als Zähler ( wieder Flanke und sehen wie schnell ein paar zyklen sind)
z.b. Simulieren Tanks hin und her zu füllen, am besten in verbindung mit HMI und Taktmerker

mehr fällt mir grad nicht ein.

Hatte auch mal 3 Azubis paar Tage an der Backe und keine Arbeit.
Hab dann die Teststeuerung mit TP170 und PG rausgeholt und auch solche Aufgaben gegeben.
Vorallem die Geschichte mit dem Tank, da wurden zum schluss 3 Tanks draus, die simuliert hin und her befüllt werden konnten.
Lerneffekt mit "grösser gleich" "ist gleich" und "kleiner gleich" und so weiter oder Automatik und Hand Bedienung vereinen.



Die hatten ihren Spass und ich meine "Ruhe" 

Ahso, Lauflicht in verschiedenen Varianten, wie Knight Rider, oder ein Punkt rechts Links, oder wie ein VU-Meter auffüllen und abfallen, oder von Links nach Rechts auffüllen und wenn voll von links nach Rechts leeren(Vorbeifahrender Zug).

Mit Lösungen kann ich allerdings nich dienen 

Gruss Andi


----------

